# Island Beach State Park Fish



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

So how is everyone doing at IBSP fishing, what did you catch and on what did you catch it on? Did really good last week on stripers if you are interested in action, got a lot of them but none were big all shorts, mostly on clams and some on some plugs. Also caught some fluke on white and pink bucktails trailing rubber shrimp. Fish hard my friends and good luck to you all. Oh I am heading down to Island Beach State Park on July 11 to the 13, if anyone is interested please let me know, maybe we could drown some clams together and tell some "real" fish stories.


----------

